# OpenSSL version mismatch?

## Gentree

Hi,

I am installing gentoo on a second machine and tried to shh to it, I get this:

```
OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 90804f, you have 908050
```

What is this about? ssh would be pretty useless is everyone had to have the same version. 

No , I must be misreading this because it is not specific enough.

I seem to remember have to jive around with snapshots to get this to build on gcc-4.2.x , this must be a local problem. How can I get more info on what is complaining about what?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## didymos

It's the fact that ssh was built against a different version of the library.  Try rebuilding ssh.

----------

## Gentree

thanks for your help.

the hopelessly cryptic error message remains the same. "Against" what? 

```
bash-3.2#ssh

OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 90804f, you have 908050
```

Just to double check I reran revdep-rebuild on the old libs but they seem to be gone.

```

There are no dynamic links to libcrypto.so.0.9.7... All done.

There are no dynamic links to libssl.so.0.9.7... All done.

```

thx   :Cool: 

----------

## wynn

The error message says that OpenSSH has been built against dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d (Googling gives http://helicon.frugalware.org/20070126/openntpd-3.9p1-5-x86_64.log "90804f (OpenSSL 0.9.8d 28 Sep 2006)") but, since then, you have updated openssl.

However, in 0.9.8e (the next version in portage), this number is in

```
./crypto/opensslv.h:#define OPENSSL_VERSION_NUMBER      0x0090805fL
```

which shows that the version is 090805f, not 0908050.

The version number for 0.9.8d is

```
./crypto/opensslv.h:#define OPENSSL_VERSION_NUMBER      0x0090804f
```

So it is clearly the (OpenSSL version that it is complaining about but the version number for 0.9.8e doesn't match â have you installed OpenSSL from source downloaded directly from http://www.openssl.org/source/ ?

You can find out where the library that ssh is loading is by

```
$ ldd /usr/bin/ssh

...

        libssl.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 (0xb7e8a000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 (0xb7d5f000)
```

and also by looking at the output of "ldconfig -vv" to find out where all the libssl's and libcrypto's are.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks for the explaination.

 *Quote:*   

> The error message says that OpenSSH has been built against dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d

  well it might be what it meant but it is not what it prints, otherwise I probably would not be asking.

I did indeed install from source because I was trying to get around gcc-4.2 breakage. I modded the ebuild to use a snapshot tarball. It did build but seems not to integrate too well.

installing 0.9.8e seems to have cleared the mismatch though I'm not sure why the snapshot did not key in properly despite all my rev-depping.

Many thanks for decrypting the error for me.

 :Cool: 

----------

